# Mid Wales Hospital, nr Talgarth, Wales



## Lightbuoy (Oct 4, 2007)

*Mid Wales Hospital (formally known as The Brecon and Radnor Joint Asylum), nr. Talgarth, Wales*
-WARNING!!! -EXTREMELY PICTURE HEAVY -VIEWING THIS THREAD MAY CAUSE YOUR COMPUTER TO SELF DESTRUCT!!! =;o)

Built -1900
Opened -1903
Closed -1980's / 1990's

Hello again everyone! 

After taking over me Old's computer for the evening, here's me 2nd report from the weekend visit to Wales, which will probably be my last ever personal "road trip" (apart from the DP meet of course!).
Anyway, I digress -on with the report!!!

So, having had a successful visit to Denbigh the previous day, Dystopia, ImmortalOwl and me headed down to Mid Wales Hospital, just outside the pretty town of Talgarth. Before I go any further, again, I must thank ImmortalOwl for his invaluable directions and for showing us a way into the Hospital (which, I must say, was pretty easy when you know how!) 
So, under the cover of the last hour of darkness before dawn, we were in!
To be honest, I didn't have a clue where we should be heading (as this Hospital is layed out in the "compact arrow" floor plan, and all the crazy angles threw me off and it took me an hour or two to get me bearings). But the ever dependable ImmortalOwl was there, and expertly guided us through the twists and turns until we found a good place to wait for the sun to come up. We refrained from using the flash on our cameras, so the first few pics are a little fuzzy due to my "can't be bothered to buy even a cheapo tripod, so I'll just try to hold it steady" style of picture taking! 
As it got lighter and lighter, the first thing that struck me was the general condition of this place. Okay, there was the odd areas of damp, and some stripping out had taken place at some point, but it has to be the best kept place I've visited. You had to look long and hard to find a broken pane of glass in the many tall and narrow windows. In fact, where the place had damage, it seemed to be caused mostly by natural decay. Thanks to ImmortalOwl, we got to see just about all the accessable areas (I say accessable as conversion works have started in some of the outbuildings and the Administration Building and Chapel are sealed tight and have pretty real looking cctv cameras all around them). The strangest thing was going to open a door, and finding it locked. I'm guessing this is a sign that the local chavs / chavettes and vandals of other descriptions have yet to discover this place (and let's hope it stays this way). We came tantalising close to an old upright piano in one of the Wards, only to discover that on our side of the door, there was no door knob!
After seeing some of the original cells / seclusion rooms, we headed to the gem of this place -the Recreation / Main Hall. Wow, it's absolutely stunning, and virtually untouched, save for some of the parkey flooring taken up and carefully stacked in neat piles. Interestingly for me, I noticed that the floor underneath is concrete, so perhaps this has kept the Hall safe from the fire vandals, and will continue to do so. At this point, it's probably a good time to make you aware that the former Nurses's Residence, just located to one side of the Main Hall, has been converted into private housing, so please respect these people, and is probably best if you don't get noticed by any of these new residents, as they will probably take more notice / offence than your everyday Mr / Mrs Security. Once again, we would have had no idea if it hadn't been for ImmortalOwl's knowledge -or should I say "eagle eyes"!! 
So, we took many pics of the Hall, before getting up higher to view it from the ever dependable Projection Box position. Disappointingly, there was no access open to get up above the Hall's roof (sealed up tight, so there went one possible way of getting panoramic views of the Hospital buildings). We did also look at the water tower (which is a later open metal tower type), but the bottom sections of ladder are no longer there 
Whilst wandering around the Wards, the angular layout reminded me of Rauceby, from seeing Simon's pics.
We continued around the main buildings, coming across the Hospital Musuem, which contained an array of lethal looking contraptions and instruments of torture!!!!! Parts of the corridor system have been demolished, opening up the Courtyards. I'm guessing this is because they weren't considered worthy of retention, and will make it easier to gain access when they start to convert the main buildings. Also, I reckon that these areas will make nice communal gardens  Looking outside, I noticed old hoop-top railings which encircled the Asylum buildings. My guess is that this is the original perimeter fencing, marking the edge of the Airing Courts? Nice to see that they are still here. The ones at Severalls were taken down in the 1960's. Think they were called "ha-ha's", although, I personally can't see the funny side! 
Right, so after a rather lenghtly intro, here are the pics of my visit.














Is this yours Barney?!!!





































































Yup, you've guessed it -just a few more to follow!!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Some more photos....................









Paintball anyone?!!!





















































































More still to come..............


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's a few more peeps 


























































































Not quite there yet...........


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Yet more pics.......................


























































































With me super powers -I can see through solid walls!!!













Look -a fire hose still on it's reel!!!





Almost there (I think)..................


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 4, 2007)

More here (thanks for bearing with us!!!).....................


















































These lights remind me of the ones in Severalls (which I never saw)

















More still to come..................


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Some more for you to look through..................














































































































Nearing the end now............................


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Final pics on their way!!!....................


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's the final set!!!


















































The converted and occupied former Nurses's Residence (Main Hall behind)

























And finally, a rather poignant discovery (though something like this should never be forgotten in my opinion), the grave of a Soldier from the Welsh Regiment, tucked away behing the Chapel. We did our best to clear away the overgrowth, and replace the now broken reef of poppies.....




Hopefully someone more locally perhaps can get something done for the up-keep of this grave.

Well, that's just about it, except to say I've really enjoyed my times here on DP and, no doubt I'll pop by from time to time to say hello, though perhaps not as regularly as I have done up 'till now. Thanks to all those here on DP for always making UE fun and informative! Biggest thanks must surely go to the big 'K' (aka Krela, for keeping this Forum running, and the other Moderators too -thanks!!!

Lightbuoy 

P.s. -look forwards to seeing those who are coming to the DP meet!


----------



## Reaperman (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks good, It seems more intact than I was led to belive. Lots of great old bits hidden away there. I'll have to go and take a look for myself in the near future.


----------



## chelle (Oct 5, 2007)

Excellant report indeed.The pic of the enema kit is great and the blackboard with the date on it says it all.Congratulations on getting engaged and good luck for the future.Thanx for all your contributions here,they make a fine record of the past.
regards from Stu n Chelle


----------



## lost (Oct 5, 2007)

I love the look of this place, it looks so unmodernised... Might have to pay it a visit too sometime.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, what a gem of a find, m'dear, and superb pics as always. All that wood panelling, doors and shutters. Even an urbex mural with a ruin on!  Brilliant stuff mate. No doubt I'll be looking through it again as there's so much to take in.
Just to repeat my pm, big fat congrats. Also, as Chelle & Stu said, you've made a huge contribution. Good luck for the future and don't forget us, y'hear? 

Eileen


----------



## King Al (Oct 5, 2007)

Super stuff, absolutly fantastic so many beautiful little features in that place I can't write them all but fantastic!! I simply must go to wales


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 5, 2007)

This is quite positively the best report i have seen on this place. It looks incredibly interesting and surprisingly un-damaged, un-vandalised. I will definitely have to ask you more about it tomorrow. 

Some great pictures too, i laughed when i saw the tag 'more sheep'


----------



## smileysal (Oct 5, 2007)

First of all, a huge congratulations on your engagement, hope you have a wonderful and happy life together. Good luck with everything and we'll look forward to you popping in every now and again. You've done some great reports whilst being on here, now we'll look forward to the 'legal' reports etc lol. 

You've been busy with both these hospitals. Love all the panelling and the hall. Now it looks like they're doing a sympathetic conversion - thankfully. Too many are demolished and lost forever. At least most of the buildings are being kept.

Best of luck to you both for the future, and look forward to meeting you at the meet tomorrow.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## surlygirl (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations!! i'm getting married next year too so can fully sympathise with the where-did-all-my-money-go scenario..

looks like you had a fantastic weekend - i really wish i'd been able to make it. 

that pic with the made-up bed in the room with the air fresheners on the windowsill - was someone living there, do you think?

and i hope me and jimbo can still persuade you to come along on some more "local" explores??


----------



## King Al (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck with your weddings
​


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 5, 2007)

Reaperman said:


> Looks good, It seems more intact than I was led to belive. Lots of great old bits hidden away there. I'll have to go and take a look for myself in the near future.




Sure was nice to visit somewhere that hasn't been chavved! Yes, you should get yaself over there. Wouldn't leave it too long, because of the conversion work  Also, as access is pretty easy, even simple-minded folk such as the chavs could find a way in and that day will be a real shame

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 5, 2007)

chelle said:


> Excellant report indeed.The pic of the enema kit is great and the blackboard with the date on it says it all.Congratulations on getting engaged and good luck for the future.Thanx for all your contributions here,they make a fine record of the past.
> regards from Stu n Chelle



Hey Stu & Chelle -thanks very much 
It's been a real blast on DP and I get great inspiration from other reports, for example the Pyestock reports.
All being well, see you at Severalls for my "last" visit 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 5, 2007)

lost said:


> I love the look of this place, it looks so unmodernised... Might have to pay it a visit too sometime.




Go for it while it's still doable! The style of Mid Wales reminds me of Rauceby. Some parts are sealed up tight though (no boards, just locked). Think these might be the parts to be converted first, if not already begun.

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 5, 2007)

Foxylady said:


> Wow, what a gem of a find, m'dear, and superb pics as always. All that wood panelling, doors and shutters. Even an urbex mural with a ruin on!  Brilliant stuff mate. No doubt I'll be looking through it again as there's so much to take in.
> Just to repeat my pm, big fat congrats. Also, as Chelle & Stu said, you've made a huge contribution. Good luck for the future and don't forget us, y'hear?
> 
> Eileen



Thanks for your kind comments Foxy 

It was nice to see some shutters / woodwork where the wood is actually visible, instead of just layers upon layer of flaky paint!

Of course I won't forget you all here on DP. Even with my spare time being reduced (and so too me bank balance), I should still find some time to occasionally swing by to seen what's happening on the UE front.
To keep the Wedding costs down, had been thinking about using the Chapel at Severalls 

Tatty bye for now,

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 5, 2007)

King Al said:


> Super stuff, absolutly fantastic so many beautiful little features in that place I can't write them all but fantastic!! I simply must go to wales



It sure is worth a visit. I'd heard about this Asylum, but I guess the fact it was pretty far from home and I didn't have a clue about access etc put me off going there, until ImmortalOwl kindly showed us how to get in. It also helped that it's fairly close to Denbigh. Many thanks for ya comments! 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 5, 2007)

mr_bones said:


> This is quite positively the best report i have seen on this place. It looks incredibly interesting and surprisingly un-damaged, un-vandalised. I will definitely have to ask you more about it tomorrow.
> 
> Some great pictures too, i laughed when i saw the tag 'more sheep'



Cheers Mr. Bones -I aim to please! 

Perhaps the combination of some of the outbuildings being converted and occupied, plus the "tucked-out-of-the-way" location is what has kept it virtually vandal-free to date. Would have loved to have seen inside Admin and the Chapel, but shouldn't grumble! Wondering if the inside of Admin has any nice details (Art Novou I'm guessing) due to the date stone on the front being in the same style.
Should be a good laugh this DP meet. Looking forwards to it! Will fill ya in with all the details of this place. Safe trip up there!

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 5, 2007)

smileysal said:


> First of all, a huge congratulations on your engagement, hope you have a wonderful and happy life together. Good luck with everything and we'll look forward to you popping in every now and again. You've done some great reports whilst being on here, now we'll look forward to the 'legal' reports etc lol.
> 
> You've been busy with both these hospitals. Love all the panelling and the hall. Now it looks like they're doing a sympathetic conversion - thankfully. Too many are demolished and lost forever. At least most of the buildings are being kept.
> 
> ...



Hi Sal 

Again, thanks for that. I've had so many kind messages 
I agree with you Sal, it sure is good to see a Developer / Planners being a bit more imaginative in re-using the buildings. I might even get one for a holiday home once the're finished -beautiful countryside!!
Thanks again Sal.

See you at the DP meet!!

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 5, 2007)

surlygirl said:


> congratulations!! i'm getting married next year too so can fully sympathise with the where-did-all-my-money-go scenario..
> 
> looks like you had a fantastic weekend - i really wish i'd been able to make it.
> 
> ...



Congrats to you too then SG!!!
Will be compiling a list of possible abandoned locations as options for Wedding locations, so will share this info with you once done! 
Looking at how mouldy the sheets were, I very much doubt it. Rumour has it the ghost of Papa Smurf is staying there, and the room was made up by his assistants, the Smurfettes! 
Think that Dystopia and ImmortalOwl are intending to return to Mid Wales, so perhaps it might be worth getting in touch with them.
If the leads I mentioned that I'm looking into pay off, then I'll give you a shout in advance 

Bye for now matey,

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 5, 2007)

King Al said:


> Good luck with your weddings
> ​



Thanks KA! 
(though I plan on having only *1* wedding, as to have anymore would make me a ruined man!!) 

Lb


----------



## shadowman (Oct 6, 2007)

Excellent Repot Lightbuoy. Looks Awsome. Pitty we dont have smell-o-vision for some of those old wards.I noticed in your pictures that admin had a couple of High Level Pelco Spectra Dome CCTV Cameras,so someone is watching somewhere.These are very good CCTV cameras and have up to 50x Magnification.Small built in computer system and controlled by a RS485 comms line.
Looks like the damp Welsh weather is causing delay.
What are all those White Splodges in your photos?
Good luck on your wedding, why dont you get yourself a place on Severalls when it is Re-developed for housing,then you will really feel at home.


----------



## Lone Explorer (Oct 6, 2007)

now that make me think of Severalls
Image DSCN3007.jpg

wow another cracking post, Photos to the max 
off to Google to get more history about the place.

thanks for posting Lightbuoy

best of luck on Wedding


----------



## Richard Davies (Oct 6, 2007)

Verry good set, I remember going to a hospital in Macclesfield many years ago which had a beige version of the carpet in one of the earlier photos.


----------



## shadowman (Oct 11, 2007)

Sold to a Doctors Wife in 1999,the highest bid at the time Mrs Bailey made her bidwas £365,000, with the next highest at £280,000,so it is unlikely that the advice given by the agentwas based on direct reference to other bids.

This info was from the National Audit office.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 11, 2007)

Lightbuoy said:


> Will be compiling a list of possible abandoned locations as options for Wedding locations, so will share this info with you once done!



You could start a business - WEDDINGS ORGANISED IN UNUSUAL LOCATIONS. HeeHee.


----------



## King Al (Oct 11, 2007)

lead paint confetti -(or how ever its spelt)


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 11, 2007)

King Al said:


> lead paint confetti -(or how ever its spelt)



...and peeling wallpaper hangings for that special occasion...


----------



## redragon (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi, been to the Mid Wales but live in Talgarth.

Theres an interesting video link here from a current affairs programme in Wales:

Click on: http://www.itvlocal.com/wales/politics

then on Wales This Week
then on 24th Anniversary show 24/09/07, and there is a piece on the current hospital state.

cheers.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi redragon

Thanks for that link. Took me a while to find it (my prob, not yours - I couldn't see for looking!  ). Wow, that was interesting...a rather weird story too, and scary re that guy continuingly turning off the elec supply. Nice one. Oh, and like the 'Manics' theme music to the prog! 

Welcome to Derelict Places, btw.


----------



## redragon (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks FoxyLady. Living in the town its quite strange seeing people I know on that programme! 

I did go up myself a while back and will have to get some photos up soon.

If anyone needs anymore info on the town and how i was affected I'd be happy to help! But I absolutely love that place, it's so interesting and such a shame it's being left to decay. Hopefully things will be sorted someday...


----------



## Goldie87 (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice one, i've seen pics of this place before but these ones really show how much there is to see. I really want to go there now!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 17, 2007)

shadowman said:


> Excellent Repot Lightbuoy. Looks Awsome. Pitty we dont have smell-o-vision for some of those old wards.I noticed in your pictures that admin had a couple of High Level Pelco Spectra Dome CCTV Cameras,so someone is watching somewhere.These are very good CCTV cameras and have up to 50x Magnification.Small built in computer system and controlled by a RS485 comms line.
> Looks like the damp Welsh weather is causing delay.
> What are all those White Splodges in your photos?
> Good luck on your wedding, why dont you get yourself a place on Severalls when it is Re-developed for housing,then you will really feel at home.



Thanks a lot SM.

Apart from a few isolated areas, the place smelt not too bad -no damp smells 
We did wonder about the CCTV -is it real or not. Either way, we weren't doing any harm or damage to the place, and calmly walked past  (no point in hiding our faces, as this would then make us look like we're up to no good, even though we weren't!! The white splodges, we think, are from when the odd game of paintball was played here (official or un-official, we don't know!) 
Thanks for the congrats -yes had considered going to Severalls for the honeymoon!!! 
Thanks again for your comments and safe exploring! 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 17, 2007)

Lone Explorer said:


> now that make me think of Severalls
> Image DSCN3007.jpg
> 
> wow another cracking post, Photos to the max
> ...



Thanking you kindly LE 
Again, many thanks for the well wishes -very much appreciated!
Take it easy,

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 17, 2007)

Richard Davies said:


> Verry good set, I remember going to a hospital in Macclesfield many years ago which had a beige version of the carpet in one of the earlier photos.



Thanks a lot RD -yes, I reckon some of the carpets / curtains were seen in that 70's show LIFE ON MARS recently! 
Thanks for your comments and interest.

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 17, 2007)

shadowman said:


> Sold to a Doctors Wife in 1999,the highest bid at the time Mrs Bailey made her bidwas £365,000, with the next highest at £280,000,so it is unlikely that the advice given by the agentwas based on direct reference to other bids.
> 
> This info was from the National Audit office.



Thanks for the background info Shads.
That's a scandalous price in me opinion!  Think about all the people that have lost their jobs when the place closed -seems like one person will profit at many people's expense!!! 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 17, 2007)

redragon said:


> Hi, been to the Mid Wales but live in Talgarth.
> 
> Theres an interesting video link here from a current affairs programme in Wales:
> 
> ...



Ta for sharing that there link Red Dragon -very interesting 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 17, 2007)

Goldie87 said:


> Nice one, i've seen pics of this place before but these ones really show how much there is to see. I really want to go there now!



Well worth a trip over there matey. Would make it sooner rather than later though, judging by the progress of converting the smaller outbuildings.
Probably the best condition Asylum I've seen too 
Thanks for your comments.

Lb


----------



## redragon (Dec 31, 2007)

I've started putting some photos on the Mid Wales Hospital forum (www.freewebs.com/midwaleshospital) , it would be cool if some other people who've been there could do the same?

cheers

Red


----------



## krela (Dec 31, 2007)

Lightbuoy said:


> Thanks KA!
> (though I plan on having only *1* wedding, as to have anymore would make me a ruined man!!)
> 
> Lb



Myself and my wife had 2 weddings 

One pagan one for all our family and friends, which we consider our proper wedding (June 2004), then one in a registry office exactly a year later to make it legal (June 2005) 

Good luck with your wedding, best wishes to you and yours.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 1, 2008)

redragon said:


> I've started putting some photos on the Mid Wales Hospital forum (www.freewebs.com/midwaleshospital) , it would be cool if some other people who've been there could do the same?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Red



Shaping up nicely RD 

Did you notice that the chimneys had been taken down?

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 1, 2008)

krela said:


> Myself and my wife had 2 weddings
> 
> One pagan one for all our family and friends, which we consider our proper wedding (June 2004), then one in a registry office exactly a year later to make it legal (June 2005)
> 
> Good luck with your wedding, best wishes to you and yours.



Many thanks K


----------



## redragon (Jan 1, 2008)

Light, do you mean the ones hat would have been there originally or that have been removed more recently? Whichever, no I have'nt!

Why's that I wonder?


----------



## Bad wolf (Jan 2, 2008)

THanks lightbuoy for a great set of images!!,As soon as i saw your post i thought of a good freind of mine who was an engineer at this place in the early 80s.We have oftern spoken about it and he can tell some tales about this hospital. Some funny and some spinechilling, he has often said in conversation that he would like to take me to see it as it is quite a place. Sadly he now lives in dover so i dont see him a lot. Apon seeing this post i telephoned him to take a trip down memory lane on his computer!. The upshot being we spent the next two and a half hours deep in conversation, the pipes and brackets you see in one of lightbuoys early shots were tightened and painted yearly by him!.He also told me he has an item that would make entry rather easy!. I am now verry tempted to take a look at this lovley building before it is loses its soal for good.Thanks again lightbuoy and can i offer you my warmest congrats on your good news!.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 2, 2008)

redragon said:


> Light, do you mean the ones hat would have been there originally or that have been removed more recently? Whichever, no I have'nt!
> 
> Why's that I wonder?



Well, I imagine that the chimney stacks were removed when the fireplaces became redundant -although I must say that usually the chimneys are left. So perhaps they became unsafe? Removing the stacks for any other reason would be rather costly me thinks! (I only noticed when we were having a wander around on the way out -thinking to myself "funny, those patches of newer looking slate on the roof"!!!) 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 2, 2008)

Bad wolf said:


> THanks lightbuoy for a great set of images!!,As soon as i saw your post i thought of a good freind of mine who was an engineer at this place in the early 80s.We have oftern spoken about it and he can tell some tales about this hospital. Some funny and some spinechilling, he has often said in conversation that he would like to take me to see it as it is quite a place. Sadly he now lives in dover so i dont see him a lot. Apon seeing this post i telephoned him to take a trip down memory lane on his computer!. The upshot being we spent the next two and a half hours deep in conversation, the pipes and brackets you see in one of lightbuoys early shots were tightened and painted yearly by him!.He also told me he has an item that would make entry rather easy!. I am now verry tempted to take a look at this lovley building before it is loses its soal for good.Thanks again lightbuoy and can i offer you my warmest congrats on your good news!.



Hi BW,

Thanks for sharing that with us  Good to hear that the pics have been useful -guess that is a part of what DP is here for. Do you think that your Engineer friend would mind sharing some of his memories here on DP. Sure sounds interesting!!! It's been a good couple of months since I visited MWH, but if you like, I can share me limited knowledge of the place  -PM me for more info.
Many thanks for the congrats -much appreciated!

Lb


----------



## redragon (Jan 2, 2008)

RE: Chimneys

Cheers for the guestbook comment, I do now see it! That's an incredible amount of chimneys they had then and not one now! I looks more institutional I think with them, like some sort of workhouse or something, I don't know.

I can't believe I hadn't spotted that, I can now see the newer slates and the white marks where the water had run down of the chimneys them onto the roof.

Thanks for that! But still, bizzare. I do have a photo of a room which shows a blocked up chimney breast, I'll put it up soon.


----------



## Mr Sam (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW didnt think that was going to end  so cool to see all the old equipment still there


----------



## Bad wolf (Jan 2, 2008)

Lightbuoy said:


> Hi BW,
> 
> Thanks for sharing that with us  Good to hear that the pics have been useful -guess that is a part of what DP is here for. Do you think that your Engineer friend would mind sharing some of his memories here on DP. Sure sounds interesting!!! It's been a good couple of months since I visited MWH, but if you like, I can share me limited knowledge of the place  -PM me for more info.
> Many thanks for the congrats -much appreciated!
> ...



Will be phoning him near the end of the week,im sure he will be more than happy to post a few memories on the site, he is quite into all things sub brit as there is an abundance of ww2 / cold war instalations where he is living in dover. On another note i might be able to coax him down to visit the site!.


----------



## foxclub (Jul 16, 2008)

*Hey*

Hey, were new here, but we went to Talgarth last night and (even though we drove for hours to get there) didn't go in because there were lights on in a couple of the top windows along with a car and a couple of bikes outside.

Checking on here today, you said that that part of the building is occupied. How occupied is it? Did the owners mind you having a look around, or did you just avoid them?

We reeeeeaaalllly wanna have a look round before it gets demolished/converted etc, so any help or info on Talgarth Hospital would be great. Thank you!!!


----------



## mr_bones (Jul 16, 2008)

foxclub said:


> Hey, were new here, but we went to Talgarth last night and (even though we drove for hours to get there) didn't go in because there were lights on in a couple of the top windows along with a car and a couple of bikes outside.
> 
> Checking on here today, you said that that part of the building is occupied. How occupied is it? Did the owners mind you having a look around, or did you just avoid them?
> 
> We reeeeeaaalllly wanna have a look round before it gets demolished/converted etc, so any help or info on Talgarth Hospital would be great. Thank you!!!



Hi Foxclub,

Unfortunately you aren't likely to have much luck in exploring this place now. I was there recently and all the interesting parts are bricked up internally.

Mr. B


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 16, 2008)

Ta for the update Mr. B.

Hi Foxclub,

The lights on and vehicles parked outside was probably the occupied part that we saw when we were last there (the former Nurses' Quarters next to the Main Hall). Shame about parts being bricked up  Should help preserve the building though -hopefully.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 16, 2008)

Was this the part you saw was occupied Foxclub?

The converted and occupied former Nurses's Residence (Main Hall behind)


----------



## foxclub (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks for the replies! urm yeh thats where there was a couple of lights on , on the top floor.. the bottom floor was still derelict and unused.....


----------



## NobodyGirl (Jul 20, 2008)

Lightbuoy said:


>



Was there a loud visitors room?!?!

Love your pictures! great explore and fantastic report!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 21, 2008)

NobodyGirl said:


> Was there a loud visitors room?!?!
> 
> Love your pictures! great explore and fantastic report!



 I'm sure there was!!

Thanks for your comments NG 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## fire*fly (Jul 21, 2008)

I realy enjoyed looking at your gallery of pictures, thank you 

& big Congratulations on your engagement


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you very much Fire*fly 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## dangerous dave (Jul 28, 2008)

mr_bones said:


> Hi Foxclub,
> 
> Unfortunately you aren't likely to have much luck in exploring this place now. I was there recently and all the interesting parts are bricked up internally.
> 
> Mr. B



its now totaly blocked up


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 28, 2008)

dangerous dave said:


> its now totaly blocked up



Thank you for the info DD.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## redragon (Jul 28, 2008)

Is it really all bricked up? I saw some boards up but didnt realise every door was cut off??

There are new owners so Im not suprised if theres any changes. They apparantly have big plans (the previous owners did too but tht went tits up). They wish to preserve the main hall, chapel, admin and as many if the buildings as possible. The aim is to have mixed use.

We shall see...


----------



## mr_bones (Jul 28, 2008)

in all honesty we have lost an explore but if it keeps arsonists and vandals out so the key buildings can be retained i am all for it!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 29, 2008)

redragon said:


> Is it really all bricked up? I saw some boards up but didnt realise every door was cut off??
> 
> There are new owners so Im not suprised if theres any changes. They apparantly have big plans (the previous owners did too but tht went tits up). They wish to preserve the main hall, chapel, admin and as many if the buildings as possible. The aim is to have mixed use.
> 
> We shall see...



Thanks for the update RD 

I will send you some of my pics for your website at some point this year! -sorry for the delay 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 29, 2008)

mr_bones said:


> in all honesty we have lost an explore but if it keeps arsonists and vandals out so the key buildings can be retained i am all for it!



Spot on Mr. B. -hopefully if the buildings are on the whole in reasonable un-chavved condition, hopefully this will not give the new owner any excuse to not retain & re-use!


----------



## redragon (Aug 2, 2008)

Cheers Light, havent had a chance to update lately but will in August sometime I expect.

Not wrecked aparat from the pieces where the previous owners messed it up, demolishing corridoors and removing slates leaving one part pretty much ruined (the bit above the canteen).

I will keep you updated but still it is a shame that we wont be able to get in there anymore...

What about the remains of he enema kit?!


----------

